# HDTV wall mount rough-in



## BigJohn20

Power, HDMI, Cat5e. Adjust accordingly.

Cat5e is becoming more commonplace because of the capabilities on newer TVs. For example, some newer TVs will allow you to connect to Netflix, Hulu, or other Digital Video services and let you stream them right on the TV. If this is the case, you'd also need a cable going back down to the receiver for audio.

HDMI takes the place of Component/RCA. If the place needs anything more, it's non-standard IMHO. With these kinds of installs, everything should be going into a receiver and then you should have one video output to the TV being HDMI. You can't expect to rough-in 2 HDMI ports, 5 RCA ports for Component + Video, Toslink, RG6, etc.

3/4" PVC or ENT doesn't hurt, makes it easier to go box to box.


----------



## zen

not sure if this helps so ignore if it doesnt..it seems like in our houses i usually see 1in ent [i think,,its orange] secured to the stud ,,stubbed out about a foot..w /a pull string in it.. sometimes theres more stubbed out ,,then on the trim they pull what ever cables they need.. hope this helps


----------



## Thayer

Arlington makes a recessed power and lv box specifically for flat screen wall mount situations. I typically install RG6Q, HDMI, and Cat 5e in a piece of 1 1/4'' smurf to allow for future expansion.

http://www.aifittings.com/whnew137.htm


----------



## tonyburkhart

Agree with everything @BigJohn20 said, especially the streaming video services. TV's are already out that can handle it, so it would save a painful wall fish in the future and Cat5e is relatively cheap.

@Thayer - I like those combo recessed boxes, I've only used the singles. Thanks for the link.

@sparkysteve - 1 HDMI should be fine, but to put the nugget of information in your head, they now have wireless HDMI and synchronous HDMI over Cat5e available.


----------



## sparkysteve

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## tonyburkhart

Guess I could have provided some links to the technologies I was referring to.

Wireless HDMI reviews at CNET
http://reviews.cnet.com/4321-14102_7-6649632.html

Vizio WiFi built-in TV
http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReady...withviziointernetappsvia&pdid=200&lnkce=nrd-d

HDMI over Cat5e
http://www.svideo.com/ext-hdtv-cat5.html


----------



## I_get_shocked

2 gang fits everything you need. You dont need 3 or 4 gang boxes


----------



## jw0445

And don't forget to mount some backer boards. Much easier to mount the TV. Unless it's between finished floors I run 1" stubs into the basement or attic for both the TV and equipment locations. Then your covered.


----------



## Magnettica

This is what I have found to be useful for flat screen television installs. The plate is made by Leviton and the old work "box" is specifically designed for high voltage on one side and low voltage on the other. Here, the RG6 is there temporarily for an existing television.


----------



## captkirk

Magnettica said:


> This is what I have found to be useful for flat screen television installs. The plate is made by Leviton and the old work "box" is specifically designed for high voltage on one side and low voltage on the other. Here, the RG6 is there temporarily for an existing television.


 I like this....simple, and cost effective..works for me.


----------



## MDShunk

New twist on the old idea of a clock hanger receptacle. I like it too.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

It has a divider made onto the plate?


----------



## Magnettica

NolaTigaBait said:


> It has a divider made onto the plate?


Yup, you specifically have to ask for old work box for this particular plate. It's an Arlington. Not sure if the recessed outlet is really necessary.


----------



## robnj772

Magnettica said:


> Yup, you specifically have to ask for old work box for this particular plate. It's an Arlington. Not sure if the recessed outlet is really necessary.


Those things are the cats a$$

The recessed outlet comes in handy when it is a tight wall mount.

I never bother doing a "rough in" I just put an outlet and CATV jack in the same bay at regular height.Once it is sheet rocked AND the mount is up THEN just cut in the box snake the wires up and your good to go.

No matter how much planing is done,your not gonna know where to put the box until the mount is up


----------



## sparks134

robnj772 said:


> Those things are the cats a$$
> 
> The recessed outlet comes in handy when it is a tight wall mount.
> 
> I never bother doing a "rough in" I just put an outlet and CATV jack in the same bay at regular height.Once it is sheet rocked AND the mount is up THEN just cut in the box snake the wires up and your good to go.
> 
> No matter how much planing is done,your not gonna know where to put the box until the mount is up


 If you plan it, then you wouldnt have cut in a box after drywall!


----------



## robnj772

sparks134 said:


> If you plan it, then you wouldn't have cut in a box after drywall!


 
It is quite obvious you never hung a flat screen.

The height and size of TV is usually not figured out until the end of the project for numerous reasons.

Why do things twice?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

robnj772 said:


> Those things are the cats a$$
> 
> The recessed outlet comes in handy when it is a tight wall mount.
> 
> I never bother doing a "rough in" I just put an outlet and CATV jack in the same bay at regular height.Once it is sheet rocked AND the mount is up THEN just cut in the box snake the wires up and your good to go.
> 
> No matter how much planing is done,your not gonna know where to put the box until the mount is up


Yeah I pretty much do the same, if it's above a fireplace I just leave the whips in the wall and pull them out later.


----------



## sparks134

robnj772 said:


> It is quite obvious you never hung a flat screen.
> 
> The height and size of TV is usually not figured out until the end of the project for numerous reasons.
> 
> Why do things twice?


Clinton ruined a dress,Obama ruined a nation... hahahhaaha


----------



## Magnettica

robnj772 said:


> Those things are the cats a$$
> 
> The recessed outlet comes in handy when it is a tight wall mount.
> 
> I never bother doing a "rough in" I just put an outlet and CATV jack in the same bay at regular height.Once it is sheet rocked AND the mount is up THEN just cut in the box snake the wires up and your good to go.
> 
> No matter how much planing is done,your not gonna know where to put the box until the mount is up



Yes sir! I think that plate cost me over $20 bucks. Might have even been $30. I guess it depends on the mount wether or not the recessed outlet is necessary. I like the open hole on the side because whatever the hell you need to run the hole will accommodate it.


----------



## robnj772

I pay 4.78 for the box and 17.50 for the outlet/plate from Cooper.

And don't call me Sir, I work for a living.....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

These are cool as well:

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=948


----------



## Forgery

I prefer to keep them separate, many mounts have cut-outs for two separate single gang plates. I use an LV-1 or equivalent along with a "scoop" like linked above (nicer than the straight thru hole). I then install a typical old work box and duplex receptacle. I don't use clock receptacles anymore since there just doesn't seem to be a need. Flat TVs have cut-outs on the back for the wiring, I recently installed a 10" Coby LCD TV on a wall and even that tiny thing had enough room behind it for a plug in a normal receptacle. I like using duplex receptacles because some people might want to put something behind the TV. For example, Comcast makes these tiny cable boxes that fit right behind the TV on top of the mount, they have a small IR eye that you stick to the top of the TV so the remote works. In my own bedroom I have the Roku DVP which allows me to watch Netflix movies on the TV, I put it right behind the TV and was able to plug it in because I installed a duplex receptacle. 

$2 for the scoop, $1 for the low voltage ring, $0.21 for the box, $1 for the receptacle, and $0.50 for the plate equals about $5 with tax. Every penny counts. 

Food for thought...


----------



## JoeKP

MDShunk said:


> New twist on the old idea of a clock hanger receptacle. I like it too.


Heh, in the past we have taken one of those "clock plugs" and broke the little hook off and used that for the outlet


----------



## nrp3

So, what is that two gang plate called? Is by Leviton or Cooper? Can that be had at Home Depot, Lowes doesn't do Cooper anymore, order only item? I second the old work idea, it seems that when it is new worked, the customer always changes his/her mind and the devices end up being exposed. Tough to old work the blocking for the mounts though...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

robnj772 said:


> Those things are the cats a$$
> 
> The recessed outlet comes in handy when it is a tight wall mount.
> 
> I never bother doing a "rough in" I just put an outlet and CATV jack in the same bay at regular height.Once it is sheet rocked AND the mount is up THEN just cut in the box snake the wires up and your good to go.
> 
> No matter how much planing is done,your not gonna know where to put the box until the mount is up


 

This is nearing one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. I konw exactly where to put in a box for a tv. You look like an A** coming in on trim out, paintings done, floor done, and you're cutting sheetrock.


----------



## LGLS

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is nearing one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. I konw exactly where to put in a box for a tv. You look like an A** coming in on trim out, paintings done, floor done, and you're cutting sheetrock.


I would guess no, you have no idea if the TV is going to be 36" AFF or 48" AFF. What's happening in your case is THEY put the tv where YOU roughed the receptacle, or above it or below it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I would guess no, you have no idea if the TV is going to be 36" AFF or 48" AFF. What's happening in your case is THEY put the tv where YOU roughed the receptacle, or above it or below it.


Don't forget when they get the wife invloves and she wants to move it here or there...You just can't plan for his.


----------



## LGLS

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't forget when they get the wife invloves and she wants to move it here or there...You just can't plan for his.


True, but I would imagine, if anyone is like me (in THIS matter) the HUSBAND has WAY more say over exactly where that 52" bad boy is going to be!


----------



## robnj772

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is nearing one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. I konw exactly where to put in a box for a tv. You look like an A** coming in on trim out, paintings done, floor done, and you're cutting sheetrock.


 

Do you also install boxes for vanity lights before they rock and then tell the customer "oh well" when they decide to go with a larger mirror? 

The only one looking like an A$$ would be you when everything is painted and your cutting a hole to relocate the box because they want to move the TV up,down,right,left or they got a bigger/smaller one,or they went over budget and aren't going to do a wall mount just yet!!!!

Now it has to be spackled,sanded,painted!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I use things call DROP-CLOTHS and this other thing called a SHOP VAC. If your a professional you can work after the job is painted and the floors are done without anyone even knowing that you were there!!

That is the difference between a professional contractor that does custom work and some fly by night cookie cutter.


----------



## LGLS

robnj772 said:


> Your obviously a hack/cookie cutter then.
> 
> Do you also install boxes for vanity lights before they rock and then tell the customer "oh well" when they decide to go with a larger mirror?
> 
> The only one looking like an A$$ would be you when everything is painted and your cutting a hole to relocate the box because they want to move the TV up,down,right,left or they got a bigger/smaller one,or they went over budget and aren't going to do a wall mount just yet!!!!
> 
> Now it has to be spackled,sanded,painted!!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I use things call DROP-CLOTHS and this other thing called a SHOP VAC. If your a professional you can work after the job is painted and the floors are done without anyone even knowing that you were there!!
> 
> That is the difference between a professional contractor that does custom work and some fly by night cookie cutter.


Don't you think you could have conveyed this message without sounding so uppity and condesending? :blink:


----------



## robnj772

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Don't you think you could have conveyed this message without sounding so uppity and condesending? :blink:


 
People who live in glass houses .................


----------



## egads

I also prefer to pull off of a outlet and fish up. This make removing the plug later much easier. I think I have ended up removing about a third of the flat panel outlets I have installed. I also like to keep the cables in a different bay if possible.


----------



## Forgery

robnj772 said:


> I use things call DROP-CLOTHS


 Where do you get your drop clothes??

I've bought good ones, but they all let the dust right thru. I've been trying to find the dust proof ones for a while.


----------



## jw0445

paint store.


----------



## Forgery

jw0445 said:


> paint store.


That's where I got my last set, but when I put them on a clean hardwood floor and make that super fine dust (such as with a rotozip) and then pull the cloth up gently, the dust has still gone thru.

I was told by an old timer that I had to find drop cloths that specifically said "dust proof".


----------



## jw0445

I use the heavier off white cream colored drop cloths. Paint and dust won't go through and setting a ladder on them won't scratch the floor.


----------



## Magnettica

I buy my drop cloths from the Home Depot. Got a problem with that?


----------



## Forgery

Magnettica said:


> I buy my drop cloths from the Home Depot. Got a problem with that?


That's exactly where I got my last set, I bought the most expensive and thickest ones. But they are made to soak up paint, the dust goes right thru them.


----------



## user4818

Forgery, you should quit the union and start contracting.


----------



## Forgery

Peter D said:


> Forgery, you should quit the union and start contracting.


If there was any money in it, I would.

But this discussion is for another time and another thread. No need to crap this one.


----------



## user4818

Forgery said:


> If there was any money in it, I would.


:001_huh:


----------



## Magnettica

Mr. Sparkle said:


> These are cool as well:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=948


The guy at Disco Electronics (Route 22, Mountainside), calls them Nose plates. 

I use these too. :thumbsup:


----------

